# Fishing License



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey just a FYI for those of you who havent pulled out your license for awhile .. only 12 day's left til they expire and need renewed ... im stuck here at work til 6pm tonight so i decided to clean out the old wallet and was looking at the date on license so i decided hey why not let everyone else know ..incase they dont remember... lol.. anyway was looking at ODNR website it doesnt say anything about pricing for 2013-14 season.. anyone know if it's still 19 or they going to raise the price ???


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder on the fishing license that is what this site is about getting and sharing of information no matter how large or small.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Why don't they let you buy them early? I don't like to wait until the first day of season to get them.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

here is what I found. At least they didnt go up.
later
donm
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_licenses.aspx


----------



## davefishfrey (Nov 1, 2011)

i was at norton bait & gun friday . the owner said dnr may be ready to process new license last week of feb.


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

You don't need a license, they don't check anything anyway. Size limits don't matter nobody checks. Don't worry about no wake zones,there are none. Do your own thing cause there is no one to in-force them. The game is to piss off as many people as u can and get away with it.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

misterbreeze said:


> You don't need a license, they don't check anything anyway. Size limits don't matter nobody checks. Don't worry about no wake zones,there are none. Do your own thing cause there is no one to in-force them. The game is to piss off as many people as u can and get away with it.


Ha, ha, ha! Ask Hook n Book about no wake zones. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I was at the license bureau today. They said you cannot buy the new fishing license till Feb. 22.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Last season when I would go to Ledge Lake I was approached a few times and asked for my license.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

misterbreeze said:


> You don't need a license, they don't check anything anyway. Size limits don't matter nobody checks. Don't worry about no wake zones,there are none. Do your own thing cause there is no one to in-force them. The game is to piss off as many people as u can and get away with it.


Ya Right,,, Go for it!
Checked Twice in 2 weeks,,, down on the NC bank. New Guy, doing his job!

Now if we can get the Bula guy to check the 'steelheaders'. 
A Friend seen a guy throw 6 in his trunk,,, and he STILL fished for more! 
Wish I was there. 
Everytime I get to talk to a Warden, I invite 'em to 'visit' OGF. Wouldn't it be great if they monitored OGF, like at least daily? Just think,,, OGF's 30,000 PLUS 'deputies'!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

cfioritto said:


> Last season when I would go to Ledge Lake I was approached a few times and asked for my license.


yea...i somehow always get checked at LEAST once every spring


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Blue Collar Bob said:


> Why don't they let you buy them early? I don't like to wait until the first day of season to get them.


You can get em today at dixie marine...but ohio can b stingey


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

I made that reply to see what kind of responses it would get. I obey the laws and rules. It just makes me sick to see people who think they are above the law, and get away with it. I'll tell them the size limits,and holler at them to slow down in no wake zones. They just don't care.


----------



## aboynamdsue (Apr 14, 2012)

In 20 years I've never been asked to produce a license in Ohio. However, I have been asked for it in other states, but only because we were on fishing trips in boats and they would see the stickers on the boat.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

The last few years I've been checked a few times. I just make copies of mine and the wife's then laminate them. Put one in each of my tackle bags so I always have one with me.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I've only been asked for license once, mainly because someone called the cops on us because of "suspicious activity with a large net". Idiots.......it was some jogger by a reservoir! Going to steal a car with a net? Rob a house? 

Otherwise I've never seen limits enforced, even when we've called the authorities. It's always "we'll be right there". A hour later......nothing. The Ranger station is less than 1/2 mile from our fishing spot too, what else are they doing at 3am?


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Burks said:


> I've only been asked for license once, mainly because someone called the cops on us because of "suspicious activity with a large net". Idiots.......it was some jogger by a reservoir! Going to steal a car with a net? Rob a house?
> 
> Otherwise I've never seen limits enforced, even when we've called the authorities. It's always "we'll be right there". A hour later......nothing. The Ranger station is less than 1/2 mile from our fishing spot too, what else are they doing at 3am?


sleeping


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

bruce said:


> sleeping


That's the same thing I was going to say!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Skippy said:


> I just make copies of mine and the wife's then laminate them. Put one in each of my tackle bags so I always have one with me.


That's a great idea. I always wished I had a couple copies so I could keep them in a few different tackle bags. Never thought to make my own. I wonder if it is legal, though?

I checked ODNR's website and didn't see anything forbidding it. I will shoot them an email and ask.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't really know about making your own copy of a license that you would buy at a bait shop, etc., but if you get your license on the internet you can print out as many as you want.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

You don't actually have to have it on you now. They can check it online. It's fairly new I guess; I got checked and mine was in my Jeep and the officer told me not to worry about going to get it because its all online now.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

fishinnick said:


> I don't really know about making your own copy of a license that you would buy at a bait shop, etc., but if you get your license on the internet you can print out as many as you want.


I didn't even know you could get them online. If I can print out multiple copies then that is what I will do. Thanks.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

It's online for the officers to check, not to get the license. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes you can get your fishing, hunting, traping, deer and turkey permits all on line and print them in your home. Once you have them how would anyone know how many copies you made? It is really nothing more than a tax they just want to make sure you have paid your taxes. The one thing that bothers me is bird watchers don't need a permit, cat owners can let their cats run free and kill birds and small game without a license but if you own a stupid small dog and it never leaves the yard you better get it licensed.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Doboy said:


> Ya Right,,, Go for it!
> Checked Twice in 2 weeks,,, down on the NC bank. New Guy, doing his job!
> 
> Now if we can get the Bula guy to check the 'steelheaders'.
> ...


ODNR does visit OGF. On a regular basis as well. a Simple post is not enough "evidence" to write a ticket or make arrest. However this site has lead to alot of tickets being wrote...... So I have heard from a reliable source.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

FL-boy said:


> You don't actually have to have it on you now. They can check it online.


Straight from the ODNR site:
&#9632; _Anglers must have their license in their possession while fishing and must show the license to anyone on request._



FL-boy said:


> It's online for the officers to check, not to get the license.


I noticed you are new to the state and new to the site. Are you really ready to jump into the deep end of the pool like this?



leupy said:


> It is really nothing more than a tax they just want to make sure you have paid your taxes.


And here I thought the online license was offered for convenience sake. Or are we railing against having to purchase a state fishing license period?



offshore24 said:


> However this site has lead to alot of tickets being wrote...... So I have heard from a reliable source.


As long as you have a reliable source...I guess the rest of us can make book on that!


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I keep it on me 99% of the time, but it was just up the trail in my jeep. The officer said they could check them that way now and that it was fairly new. I have a Fish n Game contact...I'll ask him to double check.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Just an FYI I emailed ODNR about making copies of a fishing license that you purchased. And this is the response I got.

"Yes, you are allowed to do that. Please call us at 1-800-WILDLIFE if you need additional assistance. Rochelle"


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

FL-BOY:
I have lived/fished Ohio for 31 years and have been checked 2x. The last time I was checked(2011), I had left my license in the truck, so the officer told me he would check it
Online. I never heard back, so I assume he did just that. My dad had the exact same thing happen in 2010. You may be new to the state and site, but I have no reason to doubt you. Welcome to Ohio, it's a beautiful state with good people(for the most part).


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha! Maynard you have been checked 2 times in 31 years and I get checked only being here a year! That's my luck.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## richard78 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks ogfer's for the license reminder. Never knew you could purchase them online, and it was super easy. As some suggested I did print two, one for the boat, and one for the wallet. Woke up this morning watched Hank Parker and Bill Dance, just got done on odnr buying my license, and know the fever is really setting in. Can't wait for spring to get here.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I bought mine yesterday the 22nd.


----------

